# Boiling Point! #216



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, it looks as though "they" are wanting to shutdown the country again to save YOU from the horrible Covid. You along for the ride or have you hit the boiling point yet? Also the election ain't over and we'll explain what you can do to help see this country into the future. And who in the hell stole Sasquatch!?!?!?!? We also reach into the listener mail bag for some interesting emails. Yes Lenny we included you.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-16T22_25_51-08_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Yay! My weekly fix is here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Yay! My weekly fix is here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With some fun easter eggs.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife, aka the Wench, hit the boiling point this morning. She’s scary pissed off and hell, we live in Texas. 

She’s now taken up my mantra...

Resist.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> My wife, aka the Wench, hit the boiling point this morning. She's scary pissed off and hell, we live in Texas.
> 
> She's now taken up my mantra...
> 
> Resist.


I had a feeling people are just about fed up with this.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Well, it looks as though "they" are wanting to shutdown the country again to save YOU from the horrible Covid. You along for the ride or have you hit the boiling point yet? Also the election ain't over and we'll explain what you can do to help see this country into the future. And who in the hell stole Sasquatch!?!?!?!? We also reach into the listener mail bag for some interesting emails. Yes Lenny we included you.
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-11-16T22_25_51-08_00


I'll let you know after I get my Covid test results been in isolation since Saturday.

Godspeed


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is some info on the vaccine. It's obvious why I won't be lining up to take it:
https://grandmageri422.me/2020/11/1...ingredients-in-astrazenecas-covid-19-vaccine/

The Great Reset. It's clear that the virus is the catalyst for global tyranny:
https://summit.news/2020/11/16/the-...ays-corona-pandemic-has-provided-opportunity/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The only person that fights harder than President Trump is a child taking a photo with Biden.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> The only person that fights harder than President Trump is a child taking a photo with Biden.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


People are going to miss his mean tweets and unstatesmanlike speaking.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think many have reached the boiling point.

I'm not so sure anyone is willing to do anything about it except suffer the consequences internally....booze, drugs, suicide, etc, etc, etc....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Sasquatch has the covid monster?!?!?! _Nooooooooooo!_ :vs_shocked: Be well, squatch!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> @Sasquatch has the covid monster?!?!?! _Nooooooooooo!_ :vs_shocked: Be well, squatch!


He's just looking for attention.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> He's just looking for attention.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> He's just looking for attention.


:vs_laugh: Just wants hot nursey to give him toast and tea and watch cartoons.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> :vs_laugh: Just wants hot nursey to give him toast and tea and watch cartoons.


More like a sponge bath!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> More like a sponge bath!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are you quarantined or at work?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

See how fragile the supply chain is?
https://www.krqe.com/health/coronav...zC0SETlSuy5nbGRCMIx8bhGIciWmxUSUPoE2-DO8E5lUo


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> See how fragile the supply chain is?
> https://www.krqe.com/health/coronav...zC0SETlSuy5nbGRCMIx8bhGIciWmxUSUPoE2-DO8E5lUo


That sucks for the truck drivers. If they are paid by the mile, they are losing big time.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m retired, my wife is still working, we are living our lives as we always have. We don’t do much socializing, we spend most of our time with family. We surly don’t welcome a lockdown, but are prepared, our supplies are ample. Luckily our state assembly is Republican so they keep throwing out our liberal governors lock down orders.....our law enforcement in the area leans conservative.....


----------

